# Who's going to wait for full launch?



## JoJoCan

Who's holding off until the full release? 

I'm not for sure


----------



## QueenOpossum

I probably am...unless they announce an event like Halloween. I don't want to miss out!


----------



## Octaviian

I wouldn't if I knew how to access it from NA. I don't have the drive to figure out how, so I will be waiting for the official launch.


----------



## mitfy

i'm gonna wait. it's too much effort to do all that other stuff.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I'm gonna wait... I'd rather not go through all that effort and possibly mess up my iPad or something ^^;


----------



## Sundance99

I'm going to wait for the release.  I think the game looks awesome so I am willing to wait.


----------



## Vonny

I’m waiting because I don’t want to work on something that I’ll have to abandon in a month.  Also I don’t want to be burned out when it’s officially released.


----------



## zujika

Vonny said:


> I’m waiting because I don’t want to work on something that I’ll have to abandon in a month.  Also I don’t want to be burned out when it’s officially released.


Wait, why would you have to abandon it when its officially released?


----------



## squidpops

I'm going to wait, mainly because I don't want to risk messing up my phone somehow with the apk.


----------



## Sheando

I'm going to wait. Seems a little entitled to me to go against the express wishes of the developers who will be providing you with a complex and detailed game for free. Plus, I'm just a total square. I like to play by the rules.


----------



## blue2kid3

I'm waiting for full launch to bad I'll miss Halloween and prob turky day but I want one account


----------



## Garrett

I'm playing it but treating it like a demo to see if it would even work on my phone. I haven't linked my Nintendo account so I'll wait for the full release to play it properly.


----------



## dedenne

Imma wait


----------



## Thair

I'm also going to wait, mostly because I fear I'll lose my progress once it officially launches. (And I'm very good at messing stuff up with downloads, so I'm not risking it.)


----------



## OLoveLy

Same, I'm gonna wait for the officiel in my country...


----------



## Whisboi

I grabbed it for a bit just to see if it was worth playing, but I deleted it and am waiting to really dive into it until it comes out in my region! I'm definitely excited about it


----------



## mocha.

i downloaded it this morning and have been playing for a little bit, i haven't linked my nintendo account so when it officially launches in the UK i'll redownload and start from scratch. i'm just way too impatient to hold off for another month lol


----------



## Candyapple

I love it already and can’t wait, but I definitely will wait for official release before playing it!


----------



## Alienfish

Probably me. I don't even live in Australia and I don't wanna mess with my account and files.


----------



## Coach

Not me!  I could't resist downloading the apk. I changed my account to Austrailian and plan to change it back after release in the UK. If it doesn't work, I don't really care if my account stays Austrailian!


----------



## VeenaViera

Definitely not me


----------



## Huseyin

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm waitng for the release too. It seems like too much of an effort to download now.


----------



## blindPersecutor

I'm definitely going to wait- builds my excitement for the game when it finally comes out properly. Plus I'm a bit lazy and this is the easiest way lol


----------



## MrsResetti

I, personally, am going to wait for the official release in my country. As hard as it is seeing others already playing and making progress, I don't want to risk potentially messing up my phone or Apple ID etc. I think Nintendo have put a lot of work into this and I want to experience it how it was meant to be for those outside of Australia. I am a little worried about the possibility of missing out on special items and a Halloween/Bonfire Night event. I was also a little upset about Australia getting early access as I wanted everyone to experience the game together but whatever - I'm still super excited!


----------



## zujika

I absolutely couldn't wait, nor did I really see any point in waiting.
Don't think it will kill the hype when its officially released in the states though.

There will be major updates, and there are features in the game that haven't been launched yet
that i can look forward to. But for now im just going to enjoy the game and use it to pass time  : )


----------



## Bulbamander

Downloaded it last night - I got a new tablet for the occasion prior to the Nintendo Direct - when I learned there was a way to get it early I absolutely could not wait! I understand that after the initial introductory period it will stop working - so I'm treating it as a demo. 

Also, I can't comment on downloading on iOS, but downloading the APK file and installing it on my Android tablet was incredibly easy. I followed the instructions here.


----------



## watercolorwish

i downloaded it yesterday i think and i deleted it the same day. even tho i was level 4 i felt guilty going any further and plus i dont wanna have to throw everything away once it releases in the us. heres to waiting ugggggggggggggggh


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

I'm waiting. I'm honestly just too lazy to try and figure it out. LOL!


----------



## zujika

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i downloaded it yesterday i think and i deleted it the same day. even tho i was level 4 i felt guilty going any further and plus i dont wanna have to throw everything away once it releases in the us. heres to waiting ugggggggggggggggh


sorry but, i am still trying to figure out the logic to this statement
why would you have to throw everything out after its released in the us...
i mean if anything maybe would have to keep your region to australia
but besides that why would everything have to be thrown out?


----------



## cornimer

I'm going to wait. Idk how to download the APK file (I'm sure I could read up on it and figure it out but meh) and I don't want to risk losing progress when it's released here


----------



## Candyapple

Lol after I posted in this thread that I was gonna wait November to play it, I found out that with iPhone I just needed to create an Australian Apple ID and log in with that to get the game ... so I did it!
I’m enjoying it a lot!


----------



## watercolorwish

zujika said:


> sorry but, i am still trying to figure out the logic to this statement
> why would you have to throw everything out after its released in the us...
> i mean if anything maybe would have to keep your region to australia
> but besides that why would everything have to be thrown out?



i meant if they don't allow us to keep using the account we made on the australian version and just let transfer it to the us version then that would be a problem for me. i want to be able to use the us version rather than the australian version once its released


----------



## cosmylk

I'm enjoying the cute log-in bonus' gonna hella get that camper paint job on day 10
edit: then again I live in Australia so I guess its sorta officially out for me, more like a beta -- not even version 1.0.0


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gunna wait, I mean, for me it's worth it, and I've got other apps I play already that I am doing Halloween events on, so I'm kind of glad it's not around to distract me from those yet. But it seems like it will be fun to play!


----------



## zujika

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i meant if they don't allow us to keep using the account we made on the australian version and just let transfer it to the us version then that would be a problem for me. i want to be able to use the us version rather than the australian version once its released


oh ya that makes sense if you want the US version!
but it is connected through your nintendo account,
so how would they know that you werent just living in autralia for a bit...

lol regardless, i totally understand why you would want to wait!! : )


----------



## Foreversacredx

I'm from England and I've managed to download it xD I didn't want to wait


----------



## VeenaViera

I was reading on Reddit that people have tried changing the region on their Nintendo accounts and linking it, and later they will change the regions back to keep the account. Whether that runs the risk of effecting save data, no one knows for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

woohoo! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Garrett

I'm not linking my account until the official launch. It would be nice to keep my progress, but it wouldn't be too bad to start over. 

At least I know what I'm doing now.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I'm going to wait. I play plenty of games I need to use APKs for so that's not really a problem. However, since this game is actually releasing in the US I don't mind waiting a month for one supported in my region. Plus it gives me time to see how painful the grind might be without spending money. All F2P games give you a ton of premium currency to start off with to get you hooked but they usually reduce that amount by 80-90% by the third week of play.


----------



## Eudial

I'll just wait until the official NA launch. People were telling me how to do this and that, but I'm too lazy, and would just rather wait at this point. I'm liking what I see so far, so I can't wait to actually play it.


----------



## Cheshire

I could not wait either and started playing it out of curiosity.  although I'm treating it like a demo at this point since I'll lose my progress at full launch, anyway. Too bad we'll have to discard our saves in order to link our Nintendo accounts...

EDIT: Nevermind, there IS a way to link foreign accounts so there's no need to hold back


----------



## Nightstar

I'm going to wait. I don't want to get banned or something by downloading it ahead of time. I can be patient :3


----------



## Feloreena

I'm planning to wait for the UK release date. Looks much better than I expected which is nice!


----------



## namiieco

im waiting. not too hyped for it anyway so it would be a waste of my effort


----------



## Laureline

I'm going to wait since I'm not that into what I saw. I also don't want to get banned or mess up my tablet.


----------



## sta36ny1

Not me, for my iPhone I already have it. All you need is an Australian Apple ID so I have it (and I'm American )


----------



## Snowfell

I'm gonna wait. I already have games that I play that are tied to my NA apple ID, so I don't want to risk messing them up just to play this a few weeks early.


----------



## i love to sin

Has anyone seen the trailer yet? I haven't been able to access it, I'm really excited for this but I have no idea what it looks like!


----------



## Gruntilda

I'm waiting too!  Meanwhile I will think about the perfect name for my character.  (I can never decide lol)


----------



## Sunnybone

Most of my friends are waiting for full launch so I'm going to wait too. Also I'm too lazy to fiddle around to get into it early lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I failed myself... I downloaded it today.


----------



## Hanami

i'll be waiting for the NA launch bc i don't want things to get messed up
initially i wanted to download it from the AU app store but i got lazy and gave up lol


----------



## tui

i had to wait over 3 years to play new leaf because i didn't have the money for a new console so i didn't want to wait for this really especially since it was as easy as downloading an apk for me. i got it on my chromebook (had to use developer mode and lost all my files, at least i didn't have anything important) and even on the 10 inch screen the graphics are super pretty!

for people worried about the region thing - i linked my nintendo account and had to change from UK to AUS and it worked fine, so i imagine switching it back will be equally easy. you shouldn't lose your data either if it's saved to said nintendo account, i'm guessing you can just download the official version, log in and go


----------



## MelbaBear

I'm waiting as I'm too scared I'll mess up somehow and I don't want to risk losing progess when it actually launches! It's also more fun to wait til the release I think


----------



## Licorice

Wait how do I play it before?! I?m so confused


----------



## splendidsplendoras

Waiting for full launch, what we saw was just a prototype/demo, they are still working on making it perfect for release.


----------



## kayleee

Definitely didn't wait I don't have the patience to wait a month


----------



## smallpeach

I decided to wait, mainly because I couldn't manage to make an Australian iTunes account


----------



## Namekians

I'm trying my best to wait it out just in case. I've been looking at the content online and planning out ahead based on what I've seen so far.


----------



## roweally3

Yeah I'm really torn, but I think I'm gonna wait it out


----------



## Octaviian

I can't decide!
I want to wait for the official launch mainly because I don't want to go through the effort of creating a second account that will only be used for less than a month. I figure at this point I might as well wait and be able to keep the progress I make once it drops in NA.

I wish they would just release it here already! This doesn't make sense to have us wait a month...


----------



## QueenOpossum

Octaviian said:


> I can't decide!
> I want to wait for the official launch mainly because I don't want to go through the effort of creating a second account that will only be used for less than a month. I figure at this point I might as well wait and be able to keep the progress I make once it drops in NA.
> 
> I wish they would just release it here already! This doesn't make sense to have us wait a month...


 They are likely finishing features, fixing bugs, and testing server stress. working on marketing, events, merch tie ins. A million things. It sucks, but it makes sense. They aren't limiting it for fun.


----------



## chocopug

I'm waiting. I don't want to get into making different region Apple IDs etc. Plus hopefully the early bugs will be sorted by the time it launches here. I'm excited though~


----------



## Starrynight44

I'm waiting. I couldn't figure all that stuff out,But anyways i prefer to wait and i don't want to mess up my phone.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Starrynight44 said:


> I'm waiting. I couldn't figure all that stuff out,But anyways i prefer to wait and i don't want to mess up my phone.



Exactly that.


----------



## Aquari

I tried waiting but I was too weak.


----------



## Campy

It's not too far away, so I'll wait. It also helps that life is pretty busy; had it been a holiday or something the wait would have been much harder.


----------



## Dedre

I'm waiting because I don't really like playing without reading ground rules first.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I'm just gonna wait. Better than all that process which could mess up my iPad, and then deleting all of my progress when it's officially launched.


----------



## Katelyn

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm just gonna wait. Better than all that process which could mess up my iPad, and then deleting all of my progress when it's officially launched.



You won’t lose your progress. You can just change the country setting


----------



## AnimCamp

I tried... but eventually caved and went in early


----------



## Becca617

I?m just going to wait because it?s too much work to mess with an Australian Apple ID so i rather like not mess up my phone. Plus i heard something about not being able to transfer your info to it but idk if that?s true. And i want to link my Nintendo network ID but bc I?m from NA that wouldn?t happen


----------



## Cheshire

Becca617 said:


> [...] Plus i heard something about not being able to transfer your info to it but idk if that’s true. And i want to link my Nintendo network ID but bc I’m from NA that wouldn’t happen



I read this everywhere, all the time - even though it’s just not true. You CAN link a foreign account, quite easily in fact. Could someone please make a PSA about this? https://gamehelp.guru/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-early-install-cloud-saving-changing-country/


----------



## Katelyn

Cheshire said:


> I read this everywhere, all the time - even though it’s just not true. You CAN link a foreign account, quite easily in fact. Could someone please make a PSA about this? https://gamehelp.guru/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-early-install-cloud-saving-changing-country/



YES EXACTLY! It’s super easy to change your country so I don’t see why this is such a huge misconception.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Katelyn said:


> You won’t lose your progress. You can just change the country setting



Really? Oh gee now I wanna do it...

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I'm mainly worried about my apps getting messed up. I should do more research


----------



## Katelyn

~Unicorn~ said:


> Really? Oh gee now I wanna do it...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But I'm mainly worried about my apps getting messed up. I should do more research



You should be fine! I just logged into an Australian account to download the app then logged back into my normal one once it was downloaded. It’s been a few days now and everything seems to be running fine ^-^


----------



## rohanssj

Does anyone know when exactly is "late november"? Probably from 25th to 30th?


----------



## BerryB

I decided just to wait rather than messing with other accounts.  I have a few irl friends that are going to play, too, so we'll all be starting together at the same time, which will be fun. Fingers crossed my small phone will handle it ok!


----------



## Octaviian

We're almost there!
We should be hearing something at least within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Alienfish

Octaviian said:


> We're almost there!
> We should be hearing something at least within the next 2 weeks.




I hope, I mean I am hyped but not enough to do an AU account because they get everything a month in advance man


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I'm going to wait. I feel like I'll screw something up if I do the whole Australian iTunes thing.


----------



## AngelBunny

i'm gonna wait.. i dont wanna not download something from google play


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Just downloaded it to give it a try, but will wait for official release before I put in a lot of effort into it since I can’t link my Nintendo ID because the location is set to Australia.


----------



## PrincessRibbonaChan1996

Yeah, I can't get an Austrailan ID, so I gotta wait til launch :/


----------



## angiepie

I'm going to wait. Seems a little extreme to me just to confuse your phone where you live just to get it early. Plus, it's going to be a nice feeling to be able to finally play it when it actually releases. :3 I'm so looking forward to it.


----------

